

China Blasts US On Debt Ceiling - aditiyaa1
http://the-diplomat.com/china-power/2011/07/29/china-blasts-us-on-debt-ceiling/

======
jhamburger
Speaking as somehow who's rather naive, it would seem logical to me that given
the significant U.S. interest in Chinese monitary policy and China's
significant interest in our debt policy, some reciprocity would be in order.

